# Fischfrikadellen



## carpigo (10. März 2001)

Hi,
ich hab in einer Zeitschrift schon vor längerer Zeit mal ein Rezept für Weißfisch-Frikadellen gesehen kann mich aber nicht mehr so genau entsinnen wie es ging.Vielleicht habt Ihr Tipps.

------------------
so long Carpigo


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2001)

Da gibts verschiedne Möglichkeiten.
Die meiner Meinung nach schnellste und beste ist folgende: 
Aus dem entsprechenden Fischfilet, Sahne und Eiern in der Moulinette eine Farce machen. 
Grundrezept: 200 Gramm Fischfilet, 1 Ei, 200 Gramm Sahne.
Fuischfilet in feine Würfel schneiden, das Ei dazu und gut salzen. Die MAsse ebenso wie die Sahne gut kalt stellen. 
Die Fischfiletmasse in der Moulinette laufen lassen, bis die Eiweißbindung einsetzt. DAnn gibt die MAsse einen feinpürierten, kompakten Klumpen. Die Sahne dazu und untermixen. Normalerweise ist jetzt durch die MEsser der Moulionette schon jede Gräte so klein, dass man nichts mehr spürt, wer will kann alles noch durch ein nicht zu feines Sieb passieren. 
Zwiebeln würrfeln und in Butter goldgelb braten, viel geschnittene Petersilie dazu und abkühlen lassen. Zur Farce geben (Menge nach Geschmack).
Die FArce noch mit ewtwas Pfeffer abschmecken und pro 100 Gramm fertiger FArce 1 - 2 Esslöffel Semelbrösel dazu. Formen und in der Pfanne mit etwas Öl ausbraten.
MfG


----------



## Guest (10. März 2001)

Wir lassen die Fischfilet durch den Fleischwolf bzw. Küchenmaschine laufen. An der Lochscheibe bleiben alle Gräten hängen.
Das Rezept von uns ist fast genau wie das von Thomas. Wichtig für mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist viel Petersilie und Zitrone.

------------------
  WO


----------

